# Just some casual backyard shooting Shuttlecraft and Starship



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

It was a beautiful day out here so I did some shooting from various distances and angles.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME shooting video!!!

You make it look very relaxed and easy. Great style, Mr. Wingshooter!! 

And those two slingshots are a pair of BEAUTIES!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice shooting Roger as usual, I got to get out my shuttlecraft I got from you and start shooting !

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting. You have a pretty good set up there. That bell next to the shed would make a nice long range target.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Roger i asked you a while back why you named yourself fire ant slingshots and you never answered,i'm starting to get my feelings hurt :neener:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting, Roger. Beautiful pair of shooters. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

bigron said:


> Roger i asked you a while back why you named yourself fire ant slingshots and you never answered,i'm starting to get my feelings hurt :neener:


A few years back I was making a slingshot I called the fire ant. I do a little drawing and sketched out an ant one day when I was on the phone to my long winded brother. I thought it looked pretty cool and with that idea and the internet and borrowing from different images and Photoshop and a lot of messing around I settled on this. Now I want to turn it into a line drawing that I can use on my slingshots and burn it into the wood with my laser.

And now you know.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool, Roger. I am really fond of that shorter one. Your shooting is spectacular, by the way.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Very cool, Roger. I am really fond of that shorter one. Your shooting is spectacular, by the way.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles, The short one is the one Flatband named the Shuttlecraft. I have been able to spend a lot of time with it the past few weeks and it is a delight to shoot. It is really good for those of use that have hand problems. I have a bad thumb from old injury and arthritis. When you shoot this thing you have the handle pressure into the palm of your hand and the wrist brace. Fingers and thumb are free from the pressure that you get with a finger braced slingshot. Don't get me wrong I love my Starship but this thing just keeps crowding to the front wanting to go shoot.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I tend to wander quite a bit when shooting too... I feel that it keeps me tuned in to, and more aware of the importance of distance. It's too easy to take distance for granted when always shooting from the same spot...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great video, Roger!

I need to get me a Shuttlecraft :target:


----------

